# Monkey bread and the baobab tree



## FloMar

Alguém sabe como dizer monkey bread ( a fruta que vem do árvore baobab) em português?


----------



## jazyk

Aqui Baobá: Propriedades e Curiosidades Desta Árvore Tão Majestosa dizem que se chama mucua, palavra que vejo pela primeira vez.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal e nas antigas colónias africanas portuguesas é conhecida como '_embondeiro'_ (nome científico '_Adansonia digitata_')

P.S. Distraído, só agora reparei que quer saber o nome do fruto, não da árvore. O fruto é, de facto, _'múkua', _pelo menos em Angola.


----------



## jazyk

O Priberam confirma que é palavra esdrúxula/proparoxítona, não grave/paroxítona, como indica o artigo que encontrei.

Proparoxítona aparente, para ser mais exato.


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> O Priberam confirma que é palavra esdrúxula/proparoxítona, não grave/paroxítona, como indica o artigo que encontrei.
> 
> Proparoxítona aparente, para ser mais exato.



Eles lá saberão, porque é termo de uso pouco frequente em Portugal. Foi a moda das frutas "milagrosas" que o fez divulgar um pouco mais. Ainda assim, as pessoas referem-se-lhe habitualmente como '_o fruto do embondeiro/imbondeiro_'. O nome e o acento parece, aliás, oscilar um tanto mesmo entre velhos colonos e militares que fizeram as guerras coloniais, se acaso o dizem: '_múkua', 'macua', 'mákua'.._. A verdade é que já não o ouço há tanto tempo que também eu tive de verificar.


----------



## FloMar

Que interessante! (Gostaria de saber como é chamado na Guiné, se possível).


----------



## jazyk

Aparentemente cabaceira: Frutos dos imbondeiros já dão emprego a muitos africanos | DW | 05.08.2016


----------



## Vanda

O aulete me dá embondeiro como: ''o mesmo que _boabá.''
E _imbondeiro _= o mesmo que embondeiro ou baobá: Descobriram os melhores pousos da caça e encontraram água abundante no tronco de um velho embondeiro. (Henrique Galvão, Velo de Ouro, c. 4, p. 45, ed. 1931.)_


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Que interessante! (Gostaria de saber como é chamado na Guiné, se possível).



A wikipédia confirma 'c_alabaceira_' e acrescenta a variante '_máqua_', sugerindo para _'calabaceira_' uma origem francesa por via do Senegal. Não sei com que fundamento o dizem, que também não o explicam, mas a _'calabasse_/_calabassier_' dos franceses (árvore e fruta) é bastante diferente do fruto do embondeiro e é de origem americana, ao passo que o embondeiro é africano. Além disso, as fronteiras entre a ex-Guiné portuguesa e o Senegal foram indefinidas durante muito tempo (séculos, na verdade) e na zona de Casamansa, hoje senegalesa e onde existiu uma feitoria portuguesa dedicada ao comércio de escravos, ainda há zonas onde se fala português (o próprio nome, Casamansa, parece ser de origem portuguesa, como de origem portuguesa era o nome do Presidente senegalês Léopold Senghor (_'senhor_'). Como '_calabaça/cabaça_' são palavras portuguesas, não sei se não será ao contrário, se não foi por via do português que o termo chegou ao francês. Mas isto é mais uma curiosidade do que outra coisa.

P.S. Cruzei-me com o jazyk e com a Vanda


----------



## jazyk

Cabaceira ou calabaceira?


----------



## Carfer

A wikipédia indica '_calabaceira_' como nome usado na Guiné-Bissau, mas o Priberam, não na definição, mas nos exemplos de uso em blogs, menciona a expressão '_sumo de cabaceira_', retirado de um blog da Guiné-Bissau, num contexto que só pode referir-se ao embondeiro (daquilo a que nós em Portugal chamamos 'cabaça' não se extrai sumo, que eu saiba). '_Calabaceira_' figura no Priberam como outro nome do embondeiro, e só. É possível que na Guiné se usem os dois termos.


----------



## FloMar

Agora estou me lembrando: se dez cabaceira na Guiné.  Poderia me dar o link do bloggosto de actualisar meu crioulo de vez em quando)?


----------



## jazyk

Deve ser este: Uma criança feliz, mas não está em crioulo, está em português.


----------



## Carfer

Aí tem (mas atenção que é um blog de um professor português, que ademais confessa ter tido uma experiência exclusivamente citadina até chegar à Guiné, logo o português que lá vai encontrar é um português europeu e da cidade, nada de crioulo)
jovemportuguesnaguinebissau.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## intruder

Olá, todos. Um pouco fora do tópico. 
O que seria "pouso da caça" mencionado acima? 

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

intruder said:


> Olá, todos. Um pouco fora do tópico.
> O que seria "pouso da caça" mencionado acima?
> 
> Obrigado



Os locais onde a caça pernoita ou se abriga.


----------



## intruder

@Carfer Obrigado. 

Neste contexto "a caça" quer dizer "um grupo de caçadores", certo?


----------



## jazyk

Não, a caça é o animal perseguido pelo caçador.


----------

